# Mother & daughter(s)



## Capt Lightning (May 8, 2019)

Mrs L and our elder daughter are about to head off on their annual 'girlie' holiday.  This year, it's to Seville, Spain.  Unfortunately, younger daughter can't make it this year.

Anyone else head off on mother & daughter  or father & son  holidays?

I've got a BIG list of jobs to do round the house and garden


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

Not really, but I do go out to visit my daughter in Malaga on my own sometimes, without o/h .... 

Last time I had a mother and daughter holiday (just me and her)  was about 15 years ago, we went to the Greek Islands


----------



## applecruncher (May 8, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> Mrs L and our elder daughter are about to head off on their annual 'girlie' holiday.  This year, it's to Seville, Spain.  Unfortunately, younger daughter can't make it this year.
> 
> Anyone else head off on mother & daughter  or father & son  holidays?
> 
> *I've got a BIG list of jobs to do round the house and garden*



Ha!  Oh well.


----------



## Babs (May 10, 2019)

No Mother & Daughter holiday mostly because I see my daughter quite often because she and her family live on the same street as I do. Literally about a 2 minute walk away from home. My daughter and I go out all the time and so does my granddaughter and I. So we don't really have a regular mom and daughter vacation because we do things together all the time.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 10, 2019)

My daughters both live 400 miles away, so we don't see them as often as we would like.  However, I suspect that even if they lived closer, they would still have a holiday together.   It happened initially when our elder daughter said, "Well, I'm going, would you like to come too?".  Every year they rent an apartment and off they go.


----------

